# Quel linux pour un vieux pc portable



## Mons (26 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

désolé si la question a déjà été posée, mais je n’ai pas trouvé de sujet récent similaire.

ma copine à un PC portable mis à jour sous windows 10 qui ne tourne pas super (c’était déjà le cas sous windows 8), et qui à surtout beaucoup de mal à accrocher le wifi. Elle s’en sert essentiellement pour surfer sur internet, envoyer des emails de la bureautique et skype.

J’avais pensé à installer linux dessus, seulement je n’y connais vraiment pas grand chose, et je n’ai pas énormément de temps à mettre dessus.

Mon cahier des charges c’est donc.

Un OS léger
très facile à installer : boot et différents drivers (wifi, résolution d’écran)
une interface simple type osx avec un doc pour les applications (explorateur de fichier, navigateur internet, client mail, suite équivalente à office et skype) et éventuellement des raccourcis vers « documents » et « téléchargements ».

J’insiste vraiment sur le fait que je ne veux pas prendre le risque d’enlever windows qui marche quand même un peu, pour me retrouver avec un linux bancal qui ne capterai pas le wifi.

La config c’est un processeur pentium 2ghz (je crois)
un chipset,
et 4go de ram.


Merci.


----------



## Yves002 (26 Septembre 2016)

Je mets OpenSuse en général avec le bureau Kde. Ça marche bien


----------



## okeeb (26 Septembre 2016)

Utilisateur de longue date d'Ubuntu, il y a des versions allégées de celui-ci pour les machines modestes ; Cependant, j'ai récemment fait l'expérience pour un vieux P4 3.2 Ghz de la distribution Linux Mint Cinnamon, en version 32 bits XFCE très légère, un régal, ça tourne au poil, c'est esthétique et on y trouve tout ce dont on a besoin...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Septembre 2016)

Salut.

Tu as Linux Mint ou Lubuntu.
Si tu es bricoleur tu as aussi Debian qui demande un peu + d'investissement "neuronal" mais qui fonctionne très bien.


----------



## olden (26 Septembre 2016)

J'utilise Xubuntu sur un vieux pc et il fonctionne nickel [emoji108] ! C'est personnalisable à souhait et ultra léger. Il répond parfaitement au CDCF


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Septembre 2016)

N'importe quelle distro avec un DE léger (LXDE, XFCE), les moins prises de tête c'est sûrement dans la famille Ubuntu/Mint : LUbuntu, XUbuntu

KDE n'a rien de léger.


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2016)

Il n'y a aucun moyen de répondre _sérieusement_ tant que l'on ne connaît pas les composantes matérielles du PC.
Exemple : une des raisons qui vous poussent à opter pour un OS alternatif à Windows est le mauvais fonctionnement du ouifi : si tu n'indiques pas quel est le composant ouifi du portable, il est impossible de déterminer si un _bon_ pilote de ce matériel existe pour Linux.

Après on peut gloser pendant des heures sur les interfaces (Gnome 3 ou 4, KDE, XFCE etc.) et les distributions (dont le nombre ne cesse de changer...), cela ne te donnera pas d'indication sur la fiabilité.

Ceci étant dit : une fois les questions matérielles réglées, la plupart des distributions ayant pignon sur rue (*Ubuntu, Fedora, Mint etc.) s'installent en trois clics, aussi aisément que Windows (à la limite, c'est presque encore plus simple).

La plupart des interfaces disposent d'un ou plusieurs thèmes à la OS X (au sens large ; toutefois peu semblent avoir été adaptés au style plat des dernières versions), cependant, la distribution qui s'approche le plus de son ergonomie me paraît être celle de _elementary OS_.


----------



## Mons (27 Septembre 2016)

La communauté Linux est active chez macg!

Concernant le portable, c'est un Laptop 15'' f113ca :
- Intel Pentium N3540 (2.16 GHz)
- 4 GB Memory 500 GB HDD
- Intel HD Graphics
- 1366 x 768
- Windows 8.1 64-Bit ---> Windows 10

Mes recherches et premières suggestions me dirigent pour l'instant vers Mint pour sa popularité et sa stabilité, Xubuntu est aussi à étudier en plan B. Je suis tombé sur elementary OS; les points positifs sont l'esthétique proche d'OSX, et si j'ai bien compris, le fait qu'il soit assez fermé afin d'éviter des manipulations hasardeuses (ce qui serait parfait une fois bien configuré). Par contre, il me semble que la stabilité est moins bonne et ils en sont encore en version 0,4 (c'est une béta?).

A ce propos, j'ai vu des vidéos d'imitation OSX sur linux, je ne cherche pas à faire du tunning kéké avec des pommes partout ou des effets de type réduction génie, mais une apparence plus proche (icônes, couleurs et boutons de fenêtre), permettrait sans doute une meilleure acclimatation et faciliterait l'alternance de l'un à l'autre.


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2016)

Les numéros de version, c'est souvent farfelu, côté Linux / Open Source. La version 0.4 d'eOS est toute récente et je ne l'ai pas encore essayée (j'ai la 0.3 sur mon MacBook Air). En dépit de son numéro de version, elle s'appuie sur un coeur Ubuntu, version 16.04 LTS.
Donc : à l'intérieur, c'est tout récent et c'est une distribution avec support étendu (Canonical effectuera du support sur la 16.04 pendant cinq ans).
Quant à sa configuration d'eOS, je n'ai pas remarqué que l'on était davantage restreint qu'avec une autre distribution basée sur Ubuntu.

Avec 4 GB RAM, cela tournera sans souci pour une utilisation classique (Internet, bureautique, programmation simple (je veux dire : pas du genre _big data_, _mining_ pour une monnaie virtuelle, etc.)).

D'après l'information ci-dessus (_f113ca_) il semble s'agir d'un HP Notebook 15", non ?
Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup d'information intéressante à son sujet.

Je te suggère de télécharger une distribution _a priori_ à ton goût (eOS, XUbuntu...) et de créer une clef USB démarrable et de démarrer le PC sur cette clef pour avoir un aperçu de la distribution.
Cela te permettra aussi de vérifier que l'essentiel fonctionne, notamment la partie réseau (ouifi).
Si cela te convient, il ne te restera plus qu'à tenter l'installation.


----------



## olden (27 Septembre 2016)

Honnêtement pour quelqu'un qui ne veut pas trop s'emmerder ou autre, je préconise l'installation d'une version LTS premièrement. Après au vu de ta config : je conseille toujours Xubuntu [emoji847]

Le forum Dolys.fr regorge d'aide, de tuto et de gens ultra actifs . 

C'est l'un des autres points importants : quand on ne connaît Ubuntu et son univers, mieux vaut s'orienter vers une distribution qui dispose d'une communauté active et d'un bon fofo [emoji51]

Si jamais tu t'orientes vers Xubuntu : https://dolys.fr/forums/topic/tuto-mon-optimisation-personnalisation-xubuntu-et-autres-variantes/

Amuse toi [emoji111]️️


----------

